# Looking for fulfillment services



## Sefe1125 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello,

I am looking for a company that can provide fulfillment and drop shipping for a reasonable price.


----------



## natthansimpson (Mar 26, 2014)

Sefe1125 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a company that can provide fulfillment and drop shipping for a reasonable price.


What type quantities and shirts are you interested in? Is art done already?


----------



## Sefe1125 (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes it is and right now we are holding steady at about 50 - 60 shirts a week.


----------



## natthansimpson (Mar 26, 2014)

Sefe1125 said:


> Yes it is and right now we are holding steady at about 50 - 60 shirts a week.


How large is each order... 50-60 shirts per week for 1 order is low but 50 - 60 1 shirt orders is scary...

Thanks.


----------



## Sefe1125 (Feb 14, 2015)

We were on Amazon doing a it 100 a day, but they kicked us off cause of some of the language used in the art. EBay has been a bit more difficult to sell on but we only been at it for 2 weeks so just need time to get our old customers from Amazon to EBay.


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

Shoot me an email, [email protected]
i think we could help you out.


----------



## Gspshirts (Jul 4, 2012)

Send me an email. [email protected]


----------



## tshirtkurt (Feb 17, 2015)

Try TopatoCo.com.


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

We spoke the other day concerning this. Did you have any other questions??? (your message box is full)

Arlene Spinella
502-396-8835
[email protected]


----------



## Sefe1125 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey Arlene I had emailed you samples for pricing I never heard back from you.


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

Did not receive anything from you.

[email protected]


----------



## Sefe1125 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just resent the email


----------



## JOTHIM (Feb 20, 2008)

Email me at [email protected],we can provide you with the best rates with worldwide delivery in 7 to 10 days.


----------



## newland (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi we can offer very competitive pricing for more info please mail me [email protected]


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Your pm box is full please delete.


----------



## Sefe1125 (Feb 14, 2015)

Done deleted


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

It would be helpful if more information was provided exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Sefe1125 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a company that can provide fulfillment and drop shipping for a reasonable price.


What companies are you considering? What are you getting stuck on?


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

You have lots of options. Some with great prices. Have you tried a google search ? We also have a few drop ship companies on this forum with great prices.


----------



## Printio (Apr 11, 2015)

Please message us at [email protected] we offer the best priced DTG fulfillment using Kornit 1000's.


----------



## TWELVEANDTWO (Mar 22, 2014)

I would def love to talk to you if possible 

Sent from my HTC One using T-Shirt Forums


----------

